# my dnp cycle



## beezo (Jul 2, 2009)

hi guys,

not been training long but i was sick of the fat only coming off slowly so after much thinking and trying other things, i decided to take the leap and get some dnp. i know this stuff can be dangerous but i have read heaps, some conflicting and thats were you lot come in lol im now approx 99kg, i want to get down to around 80 to 85 kg as i think im not far off 30% body fat. im am 5ft 10ins

anyway guys, i git my capsules the other week but decided not to start them as i was going away and knew i would be eating crap and drinking alcohol.

instead i decided to start them on thursday last week even though i was still on holiday, i just cut out the alcohol but still ate what i wanted. after the first pill i didnt really feel anything, after the secound pill on friday i felt a little warm, espeially after eating which lasted approx an hour or 2. so all in all no side up till yet (touch wood) but im now on my 4th day and back from my hols so want to get everything right diet/dosage.

im am supposed to upthe dosage today from 200mg to 400mg but im unsure if i should take 200mg in the morn and 200mg 8 hours later or 400mgs in one go as i have read conflicting advice. can anyone help??

next is diet, ive read people eating what ever they want on dnp and still loosing weight but i want to do this as best i can to help loose the most i can while on this cycle as hopefully i will not have to use dnp again. I read that keto diets are out of the question so could someone please advise on what would be best

i would really appreciate this, as i said, ive done lots and lots of reading but with a lot of conflicting theories so i know you guys will point me in the right direction


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

beezo said:


> hi guys,
> 
> not been training long but i was sick of the fat only coming off slowly so after much thinking and trying other things, i decided to take the leap and get some dnp. i know this stuff can be dangerous but i have read heaps, some conflicting and thats were you lot come in lol im now approx 99kg, i want to get down to around 80 to 85 kg as i think im not far off 30% body fat. im am 5ft 10ins
> 
> ...


Split the dosing up to make it more tolerable.

I'm currently finding a lower carb diet to work best with DNP but it is becoming a living nightmare both physically and mentally:cursing:

Good luck with it and be careful


----------



## beezo (Jul 2, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Split the dosing up to make it more tolerable.
> 
> I'm currently finding a lower carb diet to work best with DNP but it is becoming a living nightmare both physically and mentally:cursing:
> 
> Good luck with it and be careful


thanx for the reply mate.

are u currently taking dnp now? how long was it before you felt the real effects of it as at the moment im not really getting any signs that im taking dnp. no sweating being hot etc and im on my 4th day and have took 400mg today spaced 8 hours apart. its almost like these tablets are fake but i will siide with caution and stick with the plan just incase


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

beezo said:


> thanx for the reply mate.
> 
> are u currently taking dnp now? how long was it before you felt the real effects of it as at the moment im not really getting any signs that im taking dnp. no sweating being hot etc and im on my 4th day and have took 400mg today spaced 8 hours apart. its almost like these tablets are fake but i will siide with caution and stick with the plan just incase


I've used it a couple of times now and I felt warmer within a few hours.

You should def be feeling the heat by day 4

I'm using 600mg currently and it's unbearable most days


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ure 30% bf and struggling to loose weight without dnp. to me this screams lazy(not doing enough cardio) and very poor diet.

dnp is not for you my friend. why not post ure current diet and cardio regime and we can take a look.

just my opinion of course


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

hilly said:


> ure 30% bf and struggling to loose weight without dnp. to me this screams lazy(not doing enough cardio) and very poor diet.
> 
> dnp is not for you my friend. why not post ure current diet and cardio regime and we can take a look.
> 
> just my opinion of course


 ^^^^ x2

I'm around 30% Body fat to. I have stopped making excuses to myself. Started eating clean & training consistently and it is working. :thumb: droped a stone in around 7 weeks & getting leaner.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hilly said:


> ure 30% bf and struggling to loose weight without dnp. to me this screams lazy(not doing enough cardio) and very poor diet.
> 
> dnp is not for you my friend. why not post ure current diet and cardio regime and we can take a look.
> 
> just my opinion of course


Hilly,

do you use a washing machine to wash your clothes??

Do you get around using some sort motor vehicle whether car or public transport??

If you answer yes to either,

Then that tells me your lazy

Just my opinion of course


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

jassdhali said:


> ^^^^ x2
> 
> I'm around 30% Body fat to. I have stopped making excuses to myself. Started eating clean & training consistently and it is working. :thumb: droped a stone in around 7 weeks & getting leaner.


A stone in 7 weeks screams lazy to me mate, no offence

I'm lean and I could drop 7lb in a day easy.

Over 30% body fat, 14lb in 7 weeks?? Not really much is it, let's be honest


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

FFS

its not like he is taking ephedrine - come on if you choose to take a drug with high risks you should at least ensure that you have everything else totally on point before taking it -otherwise its all the risks and very little gains

abit like the skinny lads doin test but still eating like a bird - fine if you choose to use something but at least sort out the side of things which contributes to the majority of results - once thats in place add soemthing else on top otherwise you are taking risks for potentially nothing


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

jassdhali said:


> ^^^^ x2
> 
> I'm around 30% Body fat to. I have stopped making excuses to myself. Started eating clean & training consistently and it is working. :thumb: droped a stone in around 7 weeks & getting leaner.


mate at 30% BF u would drop 7lb in one week without even blinking an eye when going from a normal off season diet to a cutting one


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

glen danbury said:


> FFS
> 
> its not like he is taking ephedrine - come on if you choose to take a drug with high risks you should at least ensure that you have everything else totally on point before taking it -otherwise its all the risks and very little gains
> 
> abit like the skinny lads doin test but still eating like a bird - fine if you choose to use something but at least sort out the side of things which contributes to the majority of results - once thats in place add soemthing else on top otherwise you are taking risks for potentially nothing


In your natty experinence Glen, what are the "high risks" associated with dnp use opposed "low risks" associated with ephedrine??

And have you used either to be able to comment??

Ps

why the fck is cardio required when cam just lift more weights if calorie expenditure needs to be increased??


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Hilly,
> 
> do you use a washing machine to wash your clothes??
> 
> ...


Wrong analogy my learned green friend

Jumping straight to DNP to drop fat at that level - when it is so easy - would be like using a washing machine that was run on hazardous nuclear fuel rods, rather than using your normal hotpoint, just because the former done it a bit quicker.

I generally hate the "your not ready" type of posts too, but hilly is right IMO this time.

What is happening, is that DNP is goign to go mainstream, for guys that "just want to lean up a bit" for hols, nights out usual pish.

now that is fair enough, up to each individual what they do with their body, and it isn't as if competitive bbers are the keepers of the DNP :lol:

BUT

It would be akin to giving kids a bunch of M16s and live ammo to play soldiers with. Sure - they will have an awesome game of soldiers, no doubt.

But sooner or later, somebody gonna die.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

I happily hold my hands up and state I am far from a drugs expert - sorry if ephedrine is as potentially dangerous as DNP

my point being (which has been posted on here before) is that people opt for the drug option before sorting out the basics i.e diet (I didnt mention cardio)

fine if DNP is that powerfull that you can eat whatever you want and still lose weight but I would have thought that with whatever drug you choose you would want to increase the benefits whilst implementing the drug in a use which minimises risks - so surely before opting for any drug you ensure your training and diet is correct - no?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Its like the boys in my gym a while ago were all obcessed with Clen and wanted to use it to 'Cut up for Befa' which is fair enough, but IME you lose a fair bit of size with Clen so they would all end up hammering it for 6 months and buringing sh1t loads of muscle too....rather then filling a tight t-shirt they'll have spare room in a topman t-shirt......

I'd rather do a little cardio, maybe a few T3's and keep my muscle!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lmfao

can see point, however you have made show my hand about a thread I was going to post when more time 

in brief,

dieting bodybuilder entitled to use "more advanced compounds" blah fckin blah

normal non competitive dude, healthy in all respects are nor entitled

Hmmmmmm

So, a person stressing his body, vital organs, prob close to death surviving on min calories, reduced immune system etc etc

already prob running multitude of harmful sh1t = fine using known stressfull meds on body

Relatively healthy dude, with ok diet, no stress = not allowed used "stressfull" compounds.

What a dicotomy pmsl

who would you suggest has the bodily resources available to better cope with si called "harsh" compunds??

Just saying 

Ps

I agree, some areas should be supplied M16s to "play" with each other ha ha



rs007 said:


> Wrong analogy my learned green friend
> 
> Jumping straight to DNP to drop fat at that level - when it is so easy - would be like using a washing machine that was run on hazardous nuclear fuel rods, rather than using your normal hotpoint, just because the former done it a bit quicker.
> 
> ...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

glen danbury said:


> I happily hold my hands up and state I am far from a drugs expert - sorry if ephedrien is as potentially dangerous as DNP
> 
> my point being (which has been posted on here before) is that people opt for the drug option before sorting out the basics i.e diet (I didnt mention cardio)
> 
> fine if DNP is that powerfull that you can eat whatever you want and still lose weight but I would have thought that with whatever drug you choose you would want to increase the benefits whilst implementing the drug in a use which minimises risks - so surely before opting for any drug you ensure your training and diet is correct - no?


Define correct diet and training????

What some, let's say "bodybuilders" seem to assume everyone wants to be like them, eat bland food and spend 50 hours in week doing cardio

Why can't the "normal" type person get same help rather than living like a bloody monk.

I for one use peds to look awesome, but to also on a lot of instances make up for shortfalls in other areas of my diet/lifestyle

and why the fvk shouldn't I??

If diet and training is so fckin spot on, theoretically no fcker should be using anything?? Correct??


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

lol Joe :lol:

I don't think it is a matter of how much "health" someone has in the tank but more knowledge.

What I am meaning is, daft lads/lassies that don't ahve a clue popping "diet pills" to get lean.

I mean if its eph, clen, chances are they are going to be fine, no harm, no foul.

They start chewing down DNP, especially with the retard "1 works good.... so 2 will work better!!!" attitude, then people are going to start having really bad days.

Add to that - we have all seen it I am sure - typical fat idiot woman, doesn't train, not interested in dieting so still eating allt he sh1te under the sun, but still happy to take "diet pills" - with that calorific intake, on DNP, she will fvcking spontaneously combust :lol:

So it is the same as everything else IMO - it isn't age, health, or any of the usual stuff cited when someone gives it the "you aren't ready" spiel - it is simply having the knowledge to use what are undeniably dangerous compounds, responsibly and as safely as practically possible that defines if you are ready or not.

But you have common sense too - you don't jump in your V8 Mustang to drive 100 yards down to the shop for a loaf of bread, and you don't need to subject yourself to something like DNP, to lose some easy fat. But some folks clearly do - fine - but they better accept that folks like me are going to criticise em' for it :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ha ha,

Mate, your a lazy fck, you have used dnp



do you really think some fat lazy bint is going to be handle popping the stuff like smarties???

The fact fat people are fat, pretty much ascertains to having very little willpower.

You really imagine some fat fck having the willpower to remain on dnp

after realising the discomfort level??

Nope, only way I can see miss use is too many I'm one go, then they might be fcked 

As long as of adult age, I won't be losing any sleep over a fat OD on Dnp

In anycase, who made us dnp monitors,

surely dangers should have been rammed home of eating like a glutton before got that state.

If self inflicted, who gives a fvk.

I know a story about a very very well know PL and pep use 

No one could accuse him of not being advanced, yet disaster was only marginally avoided lmfao



rs007 said:


> lol Joe :lol:
> 
> I don't think it is a matter of how much "health" someone has in the tank but more knowledge.
> 
> ...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Ha ha,
> 
> Mate, your a lazy fck, you have used dnp
> 
> ...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PS just noticed lack of smillie-age - I am not being argumentative or pi$$ed of here joe, actually enjoying the discussion - sorry OP for thread hijack


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, I have never used it before but I will be buying some very soon.

So, I can say I never used it so my advice is only from being around the boards and that is it.

DNP, was made back in the 20's and used for fat loss with good success for about 20 years before the FDA pulled it.

I know that the half life is like 36 hours so the carryover effects will be accululative, so with that in mind, doubling the dose after 3 days because you dont feel anything is a bit reckless IMO.

Now, again, I have never used it but for me, some fruit in the diet for anti-oxidant effects and liver glycogen repleneshment seems a good idea to me, not to mention most fruit has alot of water, something you really need here.

Due to the fact that you take in so much water, you will need to replenish electroytes and again fruits are good but a V8 might be a great way to add back in what you urinated out, high in potassium and salt along with other minerals that will help your electrolytes.

Keep the training down, the body is dumping so much energy anyway, overtaxing the body probably isnt the best idea as we are not looking to develop muscle here, just fat loss.

Me personally, I would keep some of the carbs in there, I hear this is one reason why you get so warm, I decided on a zone type diet when I do my DNP.

Some suggest stimulants to help mobilize lipids as well.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Scott

suprised this is a med you would use tbh.

Are you going to document results??

I and reckon others would be very interested in results and sides from your "average" gym Dude as oppossed compative Bb etc

nice one


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I do actually agree with most of your points tbh rams,

but in this case, OP was asking for thoughts and help in a sensible manner, and I'm sick of hearing "your not ready" etc when he was doing correct thing??

Only Stephen gave him useful advice, plus now hacks post.

No smilies as think only have one on iPhone pmsl


----------



## beezo (Jul 2, 2009)

i seem to have started a bit of trouble here

anyway, its my 5th day no on dnp. 2 days on 400mg and 3 days on 200mg, i have been sweating quite a bit today in work but cant tell if its the dnp working or if its the fact that its hot today anyway and ive not stopped in work.

does anyone know if i can use some ketostix to show that i am indeed burning fat as ive tried a couple of times but just keep getting a negative result. surely if my body is burning fat, ketones will be released regardless of using dnp


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

beezo said:


> i seem to have started a bit of trouble here
> 
> anyway, its my 5th day no on dnp. 2 days on 400mg and 3 days on 200mg, i have been sweating quite a bit today in work but cant tell if its the dnp working or if its the fact that its hot today anyway and ive not stopped in work.
> 
> does anyone know if i can use some ketostix to show that i am indeed burning fat as ive tried a couple of times but just keep getting a negative result. surely if my body is burning fat, ketones will be released regardless of using dnp


No mate, sorry - you haven't started any trouble at all!! Just sometimes guys like Joe and me like to get into some internet willy waving - we love each other really and are basically saying the same things - and he has a point - only the two posters he mentioned gave you any decent info, I certainly didn't - so I shall desist :lol:

Whatever you do Beezo, do it safe mate


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> No smilies as think only have one on iPhone pmsl


Meant smillies in my post, I usually litter me posts with em, but was typing so fast I missed them :lol:

Couldn't give a fvck if you used smillies or not, I don't read your posts anyway tbh :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

beezo said:


> i seem to have started a bit of trouble here
> 
> anyway, its my 5th day no on dnp. 2 days on 400mg and 3 days on 200mg, i have been sweating quite a bit today in work but cant tell if its the dnp working or if its the fact that its hot today anyway and ive not stopped in work.
> 
> does anyone know if i can use some ketostix to show that i am indeed burning fat as ive tried a couple of times but just keep getting a negative result. surely if my body is burning fat, ketones will be released regardless of using dnp


Just beware the stuff does have this lag effect. I keep saying it sneaks up on you.

By day 5 (I was on 400mg) I was sweating while just sitting on the laptop at night. It was unbearable if the heating was on. I was having to take cold showers, absolute bliss.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Ok, I have never used it before but I will be buying some very soon.
> 
> So, I can say I never used it so my advice is only from being around the boards and that is it.
> 
> ...


All good info, but it misses one of the scarier possibilities - possible cancer risk.

No specific data exists AFAIK on whether or not DNP is a carcinogen, but then would you expect it to? It's use as a fat loss supplement in humans was essentially discovered by accident after it was noticed employees in explosives/dye factories were losing a tremendous amount of wieght - they were absorbing it through their skin and lungs. Other members of the phenol family have shown as carcinogens tho...

It was then marketed in the 30s as a diet aid, but was discontiued shortly after - the FDA done away with it.

So no long term patterns had time to establish. AFAIK no modern day research has been done on DNP, in the way that we, the hardcore bodybuilding minority, would use it.

And, if bbers started getting cancer at a higher rate than "mortals" then you know fine well it would be blamed - like everything else - on steroids.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Lmfao
> 
> can see point, however you have made show my hand about a thread I was going to post when more time
> 
> ...


lmao trust you, you no im far from anti drug my giant green friend. however going by ure above wording. as he is so fat he would be able to loose atleast a good 10% bf without cardio or much calorie restriction.

Point in case my overly greedy brother and his huge apetite ate his fat ass to 21.5 stone last august.

I now have him sitting at 14 stone 4 as of a month ago. slowly building him back up now. he lost the first 3 without hitting the gym or touching a weight loss drug then we just cycled clen and eph.

how did he loose the first 3. he stoped the take away every night and cleaned it up. barely even hit the gym or cardio at this point.

once he gets down to 15% then he can go ahead and cook himself for me i dont mind. but using it from 30% is just purely bloody lazy and putting far more stress on his body than just cleaning his diet up would. usually i agree with u playing devils advocate but not on this 

dnt forget to let me know when ure home big fella


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Aaaaaannnnyway...good luck with your DNP cycle mate haha 

If you've made up your mind then fair play mate. If you're running 400mg plus a day you can pretty much eat whatever you want and lose fat - I've tested this. At 200mg you have to be a bit more careful IMO if you want to lose anything. Either way, best of luck, you've said you've done loads of reading so I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jw007 said:


> Hey Scott
> 
> suprised this is a med you would use tbh.
> 
> ...


Absolutly will document everything, pH, waist line loss, pounds, even how I feel.

I have always wanted to try it but just didnt think about it till recently.



rs007 said:


> All good info, but it misses one of the scarier possibilities - possible cancer risk.


*Snip from a site:*

Over the decades of research on DNP, scientists have never shown it to have the ability to cause cancer or any other mutations despite the fact that it's a phenol and that most phenolic compounds are carcinogenic.

*And for you low carb folks on DNP, another snip:*

When fatty acids are broken down they need to be fed into an energy cycle for a complete break down so that more can be broken down later. The beginning of this cycle is called the citric acid cycle. Fats enter the citric acid cycle as a 2-carbon molecule called acetate and to start off this cycle it needs to bind to another 2-carbon molecule called oxaloacetate. Without enough oxaloacetate this cycle cannot proceed. With little oxaloacetate this cycle is slowed down, thus fat burning is slowed down. Where does oxaloacetate come from? Several sources, but the main one is from pyruvate, the end product of the first step of glucose (carbohydrate) metabolism. Without enough glucose in the blood, fat burning becomes very inefficient.

This is a good read but I cant put the link as it is to a online site that sells steroids and DNP...... :lol:


----------



## beezo (Jul 2, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Aaaaaannnnyway...good luck with your DNP cycle mate haha
> 
> If you've made up your mind then fair play mate. If you're running 400mg plus a day you can pretty much eat whatever you want and lose fat - I've tested this. At 200mg you have to be a bit more careful IMO if you want to lose anything. Either way, best of luck, you've said you've done loads of reading so I'm sure you'll be fine


thanx mate,

reason i decided to do this was i was sick of only loosing 2 or 3lb per week on diets, sticking it out for say 3 weeks and then a family event or a mates birthday would come up and i would go out drinking and i would nearly put it all back on!!

i just want to get myself to around 13.5 to 14 stone and then im determinded to keep it off. i just dont have time to go the gym as i work 12 or more a day and i have 4 kids so going the gym after work and weekends isnt an option as i rarly see them awake as it is, life sucks sometimes

i just want to get as much fat off as possible with this cycle and then hopefully i wont have to run it again, therefore decreasing the risk of any future health problems. im aware that it could be a carcinogen but ive also read it may prevent cancer so hopefully its the latter

any advice guys on whats best to eat even running at 400mg would be appreciated


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

rs007 said:


> All good info, but it misses one of the scarier possibilities - possible cancer risk.
> 
> No specific data exists AFAIK on whether or not DNP is a carcinogen, but then would you expect it to? It's use as a fat loss supplement in humans was essentially discovered by accident after it was noticed employees in explosives/dye factories were losing a tremendous amount of wieght - they were absorbing it through their skin and lungs. Other members of the phenol family have shown as carcinogens tho...
> 
> ...


Its also been proposed to be a cancer killer as it heats the body beyond the point that some cancers can take (not my theory). There is a similar amount of evidence to this as it being a carconagen.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

beezo said:


> thanx mate,
> 
> reason i decided to do this was i was sick of only loosing 2 or 3lb per week on diets, sticking it out for say 3 weeks and then a family event or a mates birthday would come up and i would go out drinking and i would nearly put it all back on!!
> 
> ...


Like Joe points out mate, we can all say, "You need to be more committed, you shouldn't have setbacks!" etc, but not everyone can live like a hermit for 24 weeks to get shredded. Just eat a normal cutting diet with some fruit thrown in there mate, but tbh I doubt you'll see more than 2-3lb fat loss per week with DNP anyway. You might, but I never have


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

hackskii said:


> ...Keep the training down, the body is dumping so much energy anyway, overtaxing the body probably isnt the best idea as we are not looking to develop muscle here, just fat loss.
> 
> Me personally, I would keep some of the carbs in there, I hear this is one reason why you get so warm, I decided on a zone type diet when I do my DNP....


IMHO I think that keeping the dnp dose low and keeping cardio in there is a good thing - it stimulates lipolysis as well as adding an energy drain without needing high doses. The small doses should prevent such a rapid dose escalation / tolerance which not only keep options open for future use, but I suspect [Just a hunch] that it may be a safer way. The uncoupling process is used by the body as part of its immune response by generating fever. If there is some adaptation to weaken uncoupling, there is a possibility [no evidence] that this could weaken the body's ability to generate a fever when ill.



hackskii said:


> *And for you low carb folks on DNP, another snip:*
> 
> When fatty acids are broken down they need to be fed into an energy cycle for a complete break down so that more can be broken down later. The beginning of this cycle is called the citric acid cycle. Fats enter the citric acid cycle as a 2-carbon molecule called acetate and to start off this cycle it needs to bind to another 2-carbon molecule called oxaloacetate. Without enough oxaloacetate this cycle cannot proceed. With little oxaloacetate this cycle is slowed down, thus fat burning is slowed down. Where does oxaloacetate come from? Several sources, but the main one is from pyruvate, the end product of the first step of glucose (carbohydrate) metabolism. Without enough glucose in the blood, fat burning becomes very inefficient. ..


I certainly agree that this is a concern on low carb + dnp, but I do believe that it is possible, although considerably more complicated.



beezo said:


> hi guys,
> 
> not been training long but i was sick of the fat only coming off slowly so after much thinking and trying other things, i decided to take the leap and get some dnp. i know this stuff can be dangerous but i have read heaps, some conflicting and thats were you lot come in lol im now approx 99kg, i want to get down to around 80 to 85 kg as i think im not far off 30% body fat. im am 5ft 10ins
> 
> ...


Lowish (but not no) carb diet, with minimal fats, high protein.

Take a lot of taurine into your system spread throughout the day, every day. Ideally this would have been started before you start the dnp. Although good for all IMO, I believe that it is especially important for people with high BF%, and even more for people with high BF% and who are taking dnp. 10g.d-1 oral should do.

Drink lots of water and keep your veggies going down your chow hole in big amounts - boiled or steamed veggies. Drink the cooking water too.

200mg.d-1 with a possible front load of 400mg on day one and two.

Do exercise - preferably whole body work that gets you on the verge of being out of breath (ie if you start talking whilst training, you rapidly get breathing difficulty) throughout. Ideally do two sessions a day of 45min to 60min - morning and eve rather than one big session.

Most importantly watch out for increased appetite. Uncoupling uses a lot of energy, and the body tends to respond by increasing hunger especially towards the end and once the dnp is out of the system.

J


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Josh, can you explain the taurine thing in more detail?

Also can you explain why the lowerish carbohydrate thoughts?

Cheers in advance.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

From what was a boring thread now turned into a pretty interesting read tbh. Never knew much about this drug.

DNP is the new fat loss pill to lean up

Dnp and nap 50 cycle all the way :lol:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> From what was a boring thread now turned into a pretty interesting read tbh. Never knew much about this drug.
> 
> DNP is the new fat loss pill to lean up
> 
> Dnp and nap 50 cycle all the way :lol:


I personally hate oxys (naps) and the way they make me feel but I would rather have a bowlfull of them with milk in the morning than deal with the way I feel on dnp.

Dnp may sound like an easy way out of dieting, BS!

It's after 1am and I can't sleep as I'm so uncomfortably warm, I have pretty much hunger/sugar cravings day and night. Food tastes like sh1t, I'm dehydrated feeling no matter how much I drink.

My mental functions are severely drained through lack of carb utilization and a massive lack of sleep, cardio sessions (2 a day currently) are a battle in themself just to try n complete and I won't even begin to describe the emotional fatigue.

So to sum up, is dnp effective, fvck yeah, is it an easy way out , not IMO


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

You put yourself thru some amount of punishment mate lol.

It's interesting your findings tho mate, you should make a log on the site about your cycle of it, would help a lot of people out no doubt?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> From what was a boring thread now turned into a pretty interesting read tbh. Never knew much about this drug.
> 
> DNP is the new fat loss pill to lean up
> 
> Dnp and nap 50 cycle all the way :lol:


Water retention out the ass.................lol

Walkin death, but hell you get some lethargy with that............lol

I am gonna do this stuff, and I feel that more is not better..............


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Josh, can you explain the taurine thing in more detail?
> 
> Also can you explain why the lowerish carbohydrate thoughts?
> 
> Cheers in advance.


*Taurine*

Cysteine dioxygenase (which is required for tau biosynthesis) expression in adipose tissue is often lower when a subject consumes a high fat diet or has high bodyfat levels, and this is coupled with reduced blood levels of taurine in the blood.

Apart from the range of health benefits of taurine, taurine has been found to increase energy expenditure in obese subjects [across species], As for why this occurs is another matter - there is some evidence that PGC1a (peroxisome proliferator-activated receptor-gamma coactivator 1 alpha) expression is increased, and some which suggest that it does not. PGC1a is a very potent activator of mitochondrial oxidation.

Basically, when a subject gets fatter, blood tau levels tend to drop, resulting in reduced fat burning ( FFA oxidation ), resulting in subjects getting fatter, etc. The problem continues to worsen.

Although taurine is very good IMHO for most people, it would certainly be something I would look at adding to the diet of people in the higher BF ranges.

I also believe that as dnp plays with electrolyte levels, having shoddy tau levels is not a particularly good thing to be doing (heart electrics & muscle cramps).

*dnp & low carb *

I believe that the amount of carbs needed to keep the wheels of the TCA turning is quite overstated IMO. Dietary pyruvate / malate can be used to lower CHO demands.

I suspect that much of the estimates of CHO demand in dnp use came from the assumption that the heat one feels is a measure of fat burning. Much more importantly IMHO is lypolysis and getting sufficient transport into the mitochondria. IME when I have tried to do both these things in the presence of low dose dnp and minimal cho (ie the cho in a whey shake with skimmed milk), heat rises,

J


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I've been meaning to, however I have recently became single and have been trying to arrange somewhere to stay which is being dealt with, however no doubt amplifiesy feelings of sh1tness.

Journal will be coming soon which will be as open and candid as possible as I try n pull it together to step on stage with the help of Weeman and knowing me, a sh1t load more drugs than is necessary


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

jw007 said:


> A stone in 7 weeks screams lazy to me mate, no offence
> 
> I'm lean and I could drop 7lb in a day easy.
> 
> Over 30% body fat, 14lb in 7 weeks?? Not really much is it, let's be honest


JW if you're lean & drop 7lbs in a day thats probably water/muscle or just a big dump :whistling:

A stone is better than nothing, thanks for the encouraging words though lol


----------



## beezo (Jul 2, 2009)

hi guys,

i emailed my supplier yesterday as i was starting to thin the tabs i got were fake but im feeling hotter now. here is his rely

Our DNP is genuine and accurate. If you want, send it to a lab for analisys, so they can confirm what I'm saying and we can pay the bill if you scan the receipt and give us the lab details.

This information is for entertainment purposes only, we sell 2,4-dinitrophenol for research ONLY.

It takes time and knowledge to get to know this stuff. To build up in your system, sometimes it takes up to 7 days (with no less than 400mg ed) and enough carbohydrates (around 60/80 grams per meal, six times a day). Keep doing 400/600 mg of DNP for a few days, eat enough carbs and let me know how are you doing. Regards...

i was always under the impression that carbs for fat guys like me are bad and hence why we have keto diets (been on it loads of times lo). anyway before taking dnp, i read that i had to eat cards and shouldnt do a no carb diet as my body would be crying out for energy. anyway i have ben kind of limiting my carbs, not eating ****e but also not going zero carb either for either fear of the dnp cycle not working cos i ate too much or fear of getting just too hot. now if you look at his email he say six meals per day of around 60 to 80g of carbs!! ive been eating nowhere near that amout of carbs, maybe 100g per day total.

could i be messing up my diet cos of this and if so, could u please explain why


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Was in a proper dnp induced half sleeping haze posting that last night :lol:

J, top posts as always mate... Let me know when you have time for a chat?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

600mg dnp with approx 500g carbs a day would be a fvckn joke mate.

I'm using 600 just now and hitting between 100-175g carbs per day at approx 210lbs and it's hellish


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Was in a proper dnp induced half sleeping haze posting that last night :lol:
> 
> J, top posts as always mate... Let me know when you have time for a chat?


Glad you liked it my friend.

You can PM me anytime it is just that it may take a day or two to respond. I can go back onto Google wave if you want. It is probably a better place for us chatting on matters dnp, and my msn will be on if you wanted a quick natter.

All the best mate,

J


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Joshua said:


> Glad you liked it my friend.
> 
> You can PM me anytime it is just that it may take a day or two to respond. I can go back onto Google wave if you want. It is probably a better place for us chatting on matters dnp, and my msn will be on if you wanted a quick natter.
> 
> ...


I'll catch you on wave or msn if that's ok mate? Sitting in the barbers just now :lol:

It's more of a chat than a specific question:cool:


----------



## beezo (Jul 2, 2009)

StephenC said:


> 600mg dnp with approx 500g carbs a day would be a fvckn joke mate.
> 
> I'm using 600 just now and hitting between 100-175g carbs per day at approx 210lbs and it's hellish


so apart from the fact that while on dnp we need carbs for energy, can u tell me whats his reason for sugesting so many carbs?? does eating more carbs make dnp work harder burning fat or is it something else

ps just found this on another site, is whathe saying true

The carb while on DNP thing is something I have never found a good answer too. In my experience, I have of course been much hotter while eating carbs on DNP. In fact, I went up 1000mg last time I ran DNP without feeling too much heat because I was low carbing it. I also lost the least amount of weight. Actually, the time I lost the most weight on DNP was when I was on 250mg/ed while eating a fair amount of carbs.

I know for us low-carb guys it seems mind-boggling to eat carbs and lose more weight, but I believe that is the case on DNP.

I would be really interested in learning the exact mechanism behind this though


----------



## beezo (Jul 2, 2009)

anyone have any ideas for the above post?

aslo, just to let u know im feeling real hot now and cant stop sweating


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> I would be really interested in learning the exact mechanism behind this though


What do you already know about metabolism of fats and glucose?

J


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

This is a compound that i find really interesting and looks like it provides great results but i just can't bring myself to use it... Its used to make certain stuff in dynamite its also an industrial dye and an industrial pesticide... + more but the long term sides we know of don't sound to good and the ones we don't know about...

Not putting a downer on the thread, as said i'd love to use but it just seems like its rar too risky in the long run


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

beezo said:


> so apart from the fact that while on dnp we need carbs for energy, can u tell me whats his reason for sugesting so many carbs?? does eating more carbs make dnp work harder burning fat or is it something else
> 
> ps just found this on another site, is whathe saying true
> 
> ...


This is interesting, my mate Tom is on DNP right now and on Keto.. he is only 4 days in but i said keto is a bad idea on DNP... I will forward him this thread :thumbup1:

So what kind of results have people had? Eg fat loss?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

beezo said:


> so apart from the fact that while on dnp we need carbs for energy, can u tell me whats his reason for sugesting so many carbs?? does eating more carbs make dnp work harder burning fat or is it something else
> 
> ps just found this on another site, is whathe saying true
> 
> ...


J will be able to explain much better than I but I don't think that the heat felt and fat oxidated are directly proportionate.

I am using low carbs at the moment and will be pushing lower to minimise heat while increasing fat burning.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Is it a case that every time you eat carbs you burn up like on a keto carb up?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

The dnp will utilise the carbs for energy and create heat, but if it's using the carbs your consuming for energy than what's happenening to your stored energy (fat)?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Really interesting med and im thinking of doing 2-3 weeks building up to 400mg

What would be typical fat loss in this time mate? If diet was perfect 6 days a week

Im at 15% now roughly


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

StephenC said:


> J will be able to explain much better than I but I don't think that the heat felt and fat oxidated are directly proportionate.
> 
> I am using low carbs at the moment and will be pushing lower to minimise heat while increasing fat burning.


Spot on. Both the heat comes from burned energy, whether it be from carbs or from fat. If you add a pile of carbs you will get hotter but the heat increase will be from the carbs rather than the fat IMO.



StephenC said:


> The dnp will utilise the carbs for energy and create heat, but if it's using the carbs your consuming for energy than what's happenening to your stored energy (fat)?


This raises another interesting point regarding carbs intake on dnp. DNP provides the stove in which the fat and carbs is burned (the stove is a thing called beta oxidation in this analogy), but there is also the matter of getting the fuel to the fire (lipolysis).

When insulin levels are raised under non-dnp conditions, lipolysis is suppressed, and a high carb intake should raise insulin levels.

Going back to the stove analogy, when there are carbs are pushed into use, there maybe less fat carried to the fire.

Whether this happens when on dnp is another matter which we have to guess at. Under non-dnp conditions, there is plenty of fuel sloshing around (lipolysis is not rate limiting) it is just that the fire is hot burning flat out. I do not know at what point the lipolysis becomes rate limiting, anyhow the numbers will certainly vary from person to person. My own experiments are still in progress.

@StephenC - you have mail!

All the best,

J


----------

